# Any Suggestions on What Laundry Detergents Not to Use??



## zorconjef (Feb 26, 2010)

I think I'm being busted because of the laundry detergent I'm using on my clothing. I try to find detergents that are scent free. Any suggestions on detergents to avoid and brands that work well?


----------



## TexAgBQ81 (Mar 4, 2010)

there are several "no scent" speciallity detergents on the market for hunters, although i have not used any i understand that they do work for the persons that have. FYI---i had a buddy, not thinking, put his "scent free" hunting clothes in a scented garbage bag so he smelled like a spring floral arangement when he got to his stand.


----------



## tjc1230 (Mar 3, 2010)

Don't use you wifes detergent, use deer hunters wash.


----------



## Mr Mike (Feb 5, 2010)

I just hang clothes to air dry then put leaves, pine needles etc...from area I hunt in unscented bag with dry clothes. If a yote can smell you its 99% over, does'nt matter.....I really think that smoke will work,, Indians used this well before sport hunting to survive, survial is way more important than sport hunting.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I always use one of the scent free washes as they also do not contain UV brightners, I always wear a camo shirt or jacket but I wear carhartt brown duck pants and have had fox and coyotes within 15ft.


----------



## hoochfisher (Mar 17, 2010)

i use purex free and clear or all free and clear.


----------



## Rem22-250 (Feb 26, 2010)

baking soda will kill human odor add it to your water.


----------

